# Any problem with shelf pin holes going all the way through a plywood cabinet



## MrStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

I am in the process of making some built in cabinets and just drilled a series of shelf pin holes in the first base cabinet carcase. Unfortunately, the plywood had a bit of a void where my pin holes ended up so when I sanded - the plywood collapsed a little.










No big deal since I can flip that side so it will never be seen since it will be up against a wall.

My question is - after flipping the board to the other side and using my hole drilling jig, I ended up with the holes pins matching perfectly with the original side - so now I have two holes that go all the way through the board.

Any issue with this ? I stopped after these 2 holes - so I can recover a few different ways if need be - but anyone see any issue with having holes that line up and therefore are all the way through?

The shelves will not be supporting anything really heavy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yup


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Redundant answer….......I wouldn't worry about it but maybe reassuring to you.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

No reason to worry, but if it bothers you, just plug the originals before you drill the new ones.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

As long as the pin fits tightly in the hole; no problem. Reason: The vertical component of the load is the weight of the shelf and it's contents divided by 4 (the number of pins). The horizontal component of the load is zero.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

You might take note of where you bought your plywood and avoid that source in the future. I once bought a sheet of fairly expensive Birch plywood from Lowes to construct a pair of matching painted bookcases. After ripping the pieces to width, I started to cut 1/4 inch dadoes for the shelves. The inner layers were so rotten that the material just fell apart. Nowadays, I hesitate to buy any sheet goods from a big box store, no matter what they look like.


----------

